# New Toe-Pincher Coffin



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is our finished toe-pincher coffin, that we started at the Colorado Haunters Make N Take in April.










More Pics Here -


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks great. 
Has a real substantial feel to it.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks great, wish I could have been there.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

whats the finish on it ..


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That is really nice, the finish looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, Evil, and I like the green copper patina it has.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks great Evil Andrew!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

scream1973 said:


> whats the finish on it ..


It is a black base coat, with dry brushed two different greens and a brown. Hardware is painted gold metalic, drybrushed with black and green.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great! you got the angles work out perfect! I also like, what looks like to me, faux metal banding.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great looking coffin, nice work!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Incredible job. That is a nice piece of work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Evil Andrew that looks great! I was following the thread on your coffin make and take and you should show them what it looked like before. The finishing touches are awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very authentic looking!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

*Toe-pincher Coffin!*

Where can I learn how to make a toe-pincher like this?! It's beautiful! :jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Haunted Hot Sauce said:


> Where can I learn how to make a toe-pincher like this?! It's beautiful! :jol:


The basic pattern used came from Garage of Evil

http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/toe_pincher_coffins.php

Photos from the make n take -  click here.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Love it! What kind of hinges did you use so the lid sits flush? I used regular door hinges on mine & there's a big gap. 
The link for the make n take isn't there anymore!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Click here for a pic that shows the hinge attachment.. I used regular door hinges - attached under the lid and outside the coffin.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Andrew - it looks like it was just unearthed! Great job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful work on the casket in all aspects. The build looks great, the fit, and the finish.Awesome work.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Love it! I think this may be a late addition to my 'to do' list. Great work!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for showing how you did the hinges - now I see what I did wrong! Your detail work on this is incredible.


----------

